# Two Seikos From The 70's



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

My Dad was in the RAF in the 70's and brought back Seikos from Salalah.

I have his and my own that I want to get serviced/repaired but have read a few detrimental reviews of seiko uk. Any other suggestions-perhaps a trade association to look for - I'm stabbing in the dark here!!!

Any info about the watches would be great of course

On the back of Dads it states SGP Back St Steel 7006-8020 water resistant

1N6778, Japan-M

On the front it says Seiko automatic, 19 jewels , Japan 7006-8090R

on the back of mine Seiko 300849, Stainless steel 11-7000, Japan-H

Would photos be of use?

Are they worth repairing - meaning are either of them obsolete?

Thanks

Marie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello Marie, photo's would be great as they sound like very interesting watches.

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









If you can post of photo's we should able to point you in the right direction. If you upload them to photobucket and cut & paste IMG link into your post.


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I'm so surprised to have a couple of replies - thanks to you both - will get right onto taking some pictures!!

Marie


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi here are some pictures I have learnt such a lot tonight - never done this before!!!!










Back of my little sekio










Front of my seiko; it needs a new face as its badly scratched, some one replaced the winder - its far too big for the watch I recall it being very flat to the side of the watch. The original strap was a blue velvet/plastic backed - maybe leather backed I can't truly recall.










Dads seiko, gold coloured, both watch faces have the scratched effect as part of the original design. This is a particularly nice face I think.










Back of Dads watch










Really don't know if the strap is original - it doesn't say Seiko anywhere on it.

Thanks for looking!!

Marie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have a 7006 - 8020 On an aftermarket strap. I've no idea what the original would have been.










Yours would date to November 1981 (the 1N of the serial number) although it may possibly be 1971 I'm not 100% sure of the 7006 movement production dates.

The ladies comes up as October 1963

This is a good site for seikos (and also where you can find the date calculator)

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/index.html

As for value, very little I'm afraid and it would cost far more to service them than they are worth (I think I paid approx Â£10 for mine).

Welcome to the forum and well done on getting the pics loaded, I took ages to work out how to do that!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hi Marie, welcome to







Nice watches.







I hope you enjoy your stay with us here.


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't quite believe how quickly people have replied - bigggg thank you

Dad was in Salalah in 1972, so it may date from 1971 - at a guess. Does yours have a gold coloured face?

I cant tell from the picture.

Dads watch was given a big overhall in 2000 by a company based in Portsmouth - but I don't know who.

So I know it should be ok - just needs a service as it hasn't been worn since 2002 when it was given to us.

Do you think any watch maker is OK to do this??

Mine is another story really - used until I got a better one but now I'd like to get it sorted so I can give it to someone.

yours with warm wishes

Marie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Marie, like PG has said the cost to get them both serviced would work out to be more than they are worth I'm affraid. I would just keep them as they are









Edit: For getting them serviced, any competent watch maker should be able to help


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mine is a white dial and steel case

thinking about it these would be 70's so 71 would be right.

If your dads was serviced in 2000 then, assuming it's still running and keeping time, I'd leave it alone, Seiko movements are renowned for being robust.

Any decent watch maker would be able service them, a lot of guys here use Ryte time or Cheal watches (a google will bring up details).


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Marie said:


> Can't quite believe how quickly people have replied - bigggg thank you
> 
> Dad was in Salalah in 1972, so it may date from 1971 - at a guess. Does yours have a gold coloured face?
> 
> ...


Hi Marie, Welcome to RLT









Like the other guys have said, it will cost more than the watch would make on eBay, say, to have it serviced. It would be worth first asking our host, Roy, for his view (I don't know if he gets involved in this area), but if you Google 'Ryte Time' there is Stephen Burrage who will sort these for 35 to 50 GPB max each. I've got several Seikos that I've sent there and they have become reliable 'keepers' rather than sellers; it's for you to decide.

Think of that sort of money as a spur of moment silly garment purchase (back of wardrobe, forget it







) or a taxi from a Friday night out and it gets into perspective.

For under 100 quid you've got continuity. Can't be bad.









Graham


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Hi Marie, like PG has said the cost to get them both serviced would work out to be more than they are worth I'm affraid. I would just keep them as they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for that - at least my son can wear my Dads watch without concerns over its value!!!!

Yours with thanks

Marie


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Mine is a white dial and steel case
> 
> thinking about it these would be 70's so 71 would be right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Paul, will note the two places to use for future ref - many thanks for your info

Marie


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

grey said:


> Marie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't quite believe how quickly people have replied - bigggg thank you
> ...


Graham

Thanks for the advice. I wanted to keep both anyway - but to get them up to scratch to use them. In some ways knowing they are not worth loads has given us the go ahead to use them - if you get me. Someone said as Dads hadn't been used for 4 years that we should get it serviced - because oil on moving parts would have dispersed - do you think that is a concern or not? It would be good not to have to have any thing done to that one! I'll contact Steve Burrage about my little one because that needs a bit of TLC and I'd like to get it sorted. I appreciate the recommendation as the repair to the winder on mine (20 years ago.......) was not good.

Thanks again

Marie


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Marie, glad to hear you're going to keep them running. I've recently spent Â£85 getting an old watch that belonged to my late grandad serviced and running sweetly - like your watches I strongly suspect mine would make only a fraction of that on eBay, but there's more to value than pounds sterling







I now wear the watch from time to time and on special occasions, and it's a good feeling to return it to mechanical health and assure its long-term survival (aesthetically it's still somewhat... lived-in, but its history is the point after all! )

I believe there's some validity in the advice you've received on servicing a long-time dormant watch, though it's not been toooooooo long since your dad's watch was last used and serviced so I don't think I'd panic if it's still running well and keeping good time. If it gets temperamental or starts losing time, that's a definite sign that it's service time.

I've not used the watchmakers mentioned but I've seen both get many glowing reports, so I'm sure you'll be in good hands. Enjoy!









S.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Marie said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Marie said:
> ...


Hi Marie,

Back in 1968  I gave my girlfriend (now the first Mrs grey) a man's Seiko Automatic, because it was not elegant enough for my dandyish tastes







.

She wore it well into the 1980s (I did buy her a ladies' Zenith in 1978







) and then gave it to her dad who used it for work (industrial painter) until he retired. Last year we found it amongst some of his possessions and I gave the acrylic crystal a polish (pg has a thread under 'hints & tips' - very therapeutic) and a new Titan CS strap and it is still going wonderfully and is her favourite watch.

Just mentioned it to show that some Seikos run forever without servicing; also the crystal on your watch looks like an acrylic so should come up well - can't tell if your dad's is, but most likely will be (is it domed and curvy rather than sharp edged and flat?).

Graham


----------



## Marie (Jan 13, 2008)

Steve R said:


> Hi Marie, glad to hear you're going to keep them running. I've recently spent Â£85 getting an old watch that belonged to my late grandad serviced and running sweetly - like your watches I strongly suspect mine would make only a fraction of that on eBay, but there's more to value than pounds sterling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Steve

thanks for your input - I think the plan should be for my son to wear Dads watch and see how it fares - time keeping etc. That will then dictate what we need to do. I'm going to try to get mine sorted - if it's possible. My daughter could wear it - we have probably spent at least Â£300 buying her cosmetic watches over the years so even though the repair will cost us - its still comparable.

Many thanks

Marie


----------

